
Show HN: I made a chrome extension to bypass paywalls through archived versions - imedadel
https://github.com/ImedAdel/arkiv
======
ksaj
I'm hoping for one that automatically redirects to mobile versions. Since I do
most things on Raspberry Pi, for example, I read mobile.cnn.com instead of the
www version of articles. Same with twitter. But as of yet I haven't seen
anything that rewrites clicked url's that way.

That mixed with your plugin would be divine since some of the paywall popups
lock the rpi up for a bit in the same way excessive graphics, never ending
content background loads, animated ads, etc, do.

------
imedadel
PS: I still haven't really figured out how to make the .crx file installable
on chrome...

~~~
datashaman
You gotta pay $5 developer signup fee and register in the chrome store. Or I
think you can drag the file into the extensions tab for local installation.

[https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/publish](https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/publish)

